# Dudong Photos



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

With apologies to John, its Dudongs in the Red Sea not Manatees, I guess there is a difference









Here is the lovely beastie we dove with ...His name is Dennis ....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Indeed Chris...Very calm, even with daily 'harrasment' from divers with cameras trying to get close


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Is that you Jase in the last pic?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Steady!!!









Nope, thats not me...... Either of them 

This is me...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Steady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey and it looks like you found Nemo in the last one of those


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Great pics Jase.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> With apologies to John, its Dudongs in the Red Sea not Manatees, I guess there is a difference










I wouldn't know the difference anyway









Great pictures and great animals


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Mmmmm.....looks tasty.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Mmmmm.....looks tasty.










:lol:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great pics jase, thats a big sea cow


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

They had some great film just last night on one of the sky channels "myths monsters and legends" was all about around the far east islands, specifically Indonesia, lovely underwater footage of one of these "mermaids" trying to get amourous with the cameraman....he had never been so lucky!









Best regards David


----------

